# My New 2018 Tiguan 4Motion and what are these?



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I just got my new Tiguan S 4 Motion and it is a sweet ride. This is my 5th Tiguan so far and I love them as you can tell. I have something new in this Tiquan and need help in figuring out what they are for. I know I should read the manual but it is too cold to go get it.

Anyway, there are two things made of plastic that are on both sides of my rear trunk area and they have there own storage place. Maybe a picture would help so here goes:

OK, I give up. How do I add an image? It does not have a URL. Need some help on adding a photo.

Thank you,

Larry


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Larry,

I'm sure I speak for most people here when I say that we'd be happy to answer...and a photo would help a lot.

You can use Imgur to host your images and post the link back here.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

I bet you're talking about space that's used for the third row passengers. If yours doesn't have a third row that space may look out of place, maybe?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah need that picture. Talking about the rear seat release levers? That's my best guess for made of plastic and in their own storage area.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Most likely, he is talking about the cargo blocks.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

More than two of those in the set though.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

*Let's play "What's Toolfriend327 Talking About?"*

This is fun.

I'm going to guess Plastic Bag holder.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

There is no blocks in the S model, at least in Canada.

I would guess rear seats release levers or bags holders.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Two things on the side? The only possibility I can come up with is that you're simply talking about the "dividers" for the storage spaces. If I remember correctly those come "off" though I might be wrong, not next to car now to check.


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Two things on the side? The only possibility I can come up with is that you're simply talking about the "dividers" for the storage spaces. If I remember correctly those come "off" though I might be wrong, not next to car now to check.


They do come off to accommodate storing the cargo cover


----------



## tawfikb (Oct 8, 2013)

They are bag holders. They are like small plastic levers that fold flat or open at an angle to hang grocery bafs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I have to rescind my guess. OP mentioned "two things made of plastic" and there is only one bag holder in the vehicle.


----------



## animest4r (Nov 2, 2012)

*Pull to fold the back seat flat*



socialD said:


> Yeah need that picture. Talking about the rear seat release levers? That's my best guess for made of plastic and in their own storage area.



Those are the release for folding the back seat. So u don't have to go to the back seat and pull the lever. You can just do it while in the trunk. Those were explained to me when i test drove the new tiguan


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder if ToolFriend327 will ever come back or has just left us with this 1 post mystery.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> I wonder if ToolFriend327 will ever come back or has just left us with this 1 post mystery.


LOLOLO one post misery for us as we will never get his reply...


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

socialD said:


> I wonder if ToolFriend327 will ever come back or has just left us with this 1 post mystery.


Maybe it's no longer too cold to go get the manual. haha


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Toolfriend327 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my new Tiguan S 4 Motion and it is a sweet ride. This is my 5th Tiguan so far and I love them as you can tell. I have something new in this Tiquan and need help in figuring out what they are for. I know I should read the manual but it is too cold to go get it.
> 
> ...


https://tenor.com/view/larry-yell-startled-shocked-gif-4675236


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

*I am back*

I am back. Sorry for getting back but I was waiting on the acceptance email from the forum which never arrived. So stopped by today to see what is happening to my post. Yes, it is still to cold to go get the manual. Going down to -3 tonight in Philly. 

Here goes with my image posted from a URL:










The items on both sides of the rear storage area are not the rear seat releases. I do have the storge blocks and know them well. I just cannot figure what these are.

I added an image.

Thank you all for helping.


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

*I love the Larry yell. Very funny but that is me.*

Trying again:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Go to https://imgur.com/
Click new post
Drag and drop the image there or browse for file
When that's done click the little down arrow next to Copy when you mouse over the image
Click get share links
Click Copy on the BB Code(Forums) entry
Paste that in here.


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Lets try this again*


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Tried Imgur with no luck*

Image is on 

https://imgur.com/a/vsx3A


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

*I did it. Yea for me.*

What are they?

https://imgur.com/a/vsx3A


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Not sure looks like they’re just dividers to keep things on the left/right cubby especially when moving the variable height floor or remove them for more horizontal space.

On the Golf you take those out in order to store the parcel shelf under the floor.


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

They are just stored on the sides of the floor bed. They can be removed and are not connected to anything. Weird slots on the top. I am stumped.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe the grooves are for storing the cargo cover but I don’t have one to check.
33:45 in this vid shows where it stows.


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

I do not have a cargo cover with the S. There are two of these.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Right but it’s an option. And just serve as dividers otherwise for the two floor positions, seems yours is at the low setting now. They’re not really noticeable at the normal high setting. Just a normal part of the MQB platform.


----------



## Toolfriend327 (Jan 3, 2018)

There is a similar item in the video you recommended but they are different and they look permanent He does not mention them in the video.

Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Check the video on previous page where she shows removing those(though they look a bit different in the Golf).


----------

